# Μπέτι Ράιαν: Το χρώμα της σιωπής



## daeman (Mar 31, 2014)

...
I would never have gone to Greece had it not been for a girl named *Betty Ryan* who lived in the same house with me in Paris. One evening, over a glass of white wine, she began to talk of her experiences in roaming about the world. I always listened to her with great attention, not only because her experiences were strange but because when she talked about her wanderings she seemed to paint them: everything she described remained in my head like finished canvases by a master. It was a peculiar conversation that evening: we began by talking about China and the Chinese language which she had begun to study. Soon we were in North Africa, in the desert, among peoples I had never heard of before. And then suddenly she was all alone, walking beside a river, and the light was intense and I was following her as best I could in the blinding sun but she got lost and I found myself wandering about in a strange land listening to a language I had never heard before. She is not exactly a storyteller, this girl, but she is an artist of some sort because nobody has ever given me the ambiance of a place so thoroughly as she did Greece. Long afterwards I discovered that it was near Olympia that she had gone astray and I with her, but at the time it was just Greece to me, a world of light such as I had never dreamed of and never hoped to see.

Η πρώτη παράγραφος από τον «Κολοσσό του Μαρουσιού» του Χένρι Μίλερ. 





Ποια είναι αυτή η Μπέτι Ράιαν που ενέπνευσε τον Μίλερ να έρθει στην Ελλάδα, και τελικά να γράψει αυτό που τόσο ο ίδιος όσο και η πλειονότητα των κριτικών θεωρούσαν το καλύτερο έργο του; Πού βρίσκεται; Τι κάνει; Τι χρόνος ταιριάζει σ' αυτά τα ρήματα; Είναι ή ήταν; Βρίσκεται ή βρισκόταν; Κάνει ή έκανε; Ένα σύντομο βιογραφικό προς το παρόν και περισσότερα αργότερα:

Η Μπέτι Ράιαν γεννιέται το 1914 στη Νέα Υόρκη από παλιά και εύπορη οικογένεια και ζει από πολύ μικρή σε κοσμοπολίτικο περιβάλλον, ταξιδεύοντας στο εξωτερικό. Στα δεκαέξι της παρακολουθεί μαθήματα ζωγραφικής στην πρωτοποριακή Σχολή Καλών Τεχνών του Χανς Χόφμαν (Hans Hofmann) στη Νέα Υόρκη και στα δεκαοχτώ εγγράφεται στην Ακαδημία Ozenfant στο Παρίσι.

Στο Παρίσι θα συναντήσει προσωπικότητες όπως οι Χένρι Μίλερ (Henry Miller), Λόρενς Ντάρελ (Lawrence Durrell), Τζέιμς Τζόις (James Joyce), Πάουλ Κλέε (Paul Klee), Χανς Ράιχελ (Hans Reichel), Βασίλι Καντίνσκι (Wassily Kandinsky), Σαλβαδόρ Νταλί (Salvador Dali), Μαρκ Σαγκάλ (Marc Chagall), Ζαν Λουρσά (Jean Lurçat), Σαΐμ Σουτίν (Chaim Soutine), Μάικλ Φρένκελ (Michael Fraenkel), Αλμπέρτο Τζιακομέτι (Alberto Giacometti) και Μαρσέλ Ντισάν (Marcel Duchamp) που θα επηρεάσουν τη ζωή της.

*ΕΛΛΑΔΑ - ΑΝΔΡΟΣ*
Η Μπέτι Ράιαν επισκέπτεται την Ελλάδα το 1933, όπου μαγεύεται από το ελληνικό φως. Παραμένει έξι μήνες παραπάνω από ό,τι είχε προγραμματίσει και φεύγει με σκοπό να ξαναγυρίσει.
Κάποια στιγμή τη δεκαετία του ’60 αποφασίζει να επιστρέψει στην Ελλάδα και να αφοσιωθεί στη ζωγραφική. Πρώτα πηγαίνει στην Αθήνα και μετά στα Χανιά. Αποφασίζει να ακούσει τη συμβουλή κάποιων φίλων (στδ. του Φίλιπ Τάρλοου και της τότε συζύγου του, Μαρίνας Καραγάτση) και κάνει ένα ταξίδι στην Άνδρο. Αργότερα θα ομολογήσει: «Ήταν ζήτημα χρόνου να βρω το μέρος που ταιριάζει στην εικόνα που είχα για το πού πρέπει να ζήσω. Το βρήκα. Ήταν έρωτας με την πρώτη ματιά. [...] Αυτά τα τελευταία χρόνια ήταν τα καλύτερα». Παραμένει στην Άνδρο τα τελευταία είκοσι πέντε χρόνια της ζωής της και αφιερώνεται αποκλειστικά στη ζωγραφική. Ζει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια σ’ ένα σπίτι στα Απατούρια, που της έχει παραχωρήσει ο Δημήτρης Πολέμης, ο οποίος δεν θα πάψει να τη φροντίζει όσο μένει στην Άνδρο.

Για να ανταποδώσει τη φιλοξενία που της προσφέρει η οικογένεια Πολέμη, δωρίζει —καθώς πλησιάζει το τέλος της— πολλά από τα έργα της, την αλληλογραφία της και άλλα πολύτιμα προσωπικά της αντικείμενα στην Καΐρειο Βιβλιοθήκη, όπου τώρα φυλάσσονται σ’ ένα δωμάτιο αφιερωμένο σε αυτήν. «Τώρα στην Άνδρο, στη θαυμάσια Βιβλιοθήκη, υπάρχει το Δωμάτιο Betty Ryan. Έχει τα βιβλία μου, τους πίνακές μου, ακόμη κι ένα-δυο κομμάτια από τα έπιπλά μου. Έτσι, είναι ο τόπος που αναπαύομαι, που αισθάνομαι σπίτι μου».

Η Μπέτι Ράιαν επιστρέφει στην Αμερική το 2002, όπου πεθαίνει τον Ιανουάριο του 2003.

*ΤΑ ΕΡΓΑ ΤΗΣ*
Τα περισσότερα από τα έργα που παρουσιάζονται στην έκθεση ανήκουν στην περίοδο που έζησε στην Άνδρο. Πρόκειται για ελαιογραφίες, ακουαρέλες και σχέδια. Τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά τους είναι το χρώμα, οι καθαρές φόρμες, η μουσικότητα, η λυρικότητα, μια ονειρική πραγματικότητα και η σιωπή.

Οι ελαιογραφίες είναι εμπνευσμένες από την κοιλάδα στα Απατούρια και τα σπίτια στον Άγιο Πέτρο. Απεικονίζουν το πραγματικό τοπίο με μια αίσθηση τάξης και αξιοπρέπειας, και τα ζώα που τόσο αγαπά, σκύλοι, γάτες, γάιδαροι, έχουν τη δική τους οντότητα που συχνά αντικαθιστά την ανάγκη της ανθρώπινης παρουσίας. Το φως της δεν είναι το εκτυφλωτικό φως που διαλύει τα πάντα στο πέρασμά του, αλλά το φως που «βγαίνει μέσα από τη γη» και χαρίζει ηρεμία με τις γήινες αποχρώσεις του.


Το κείμενο προέρχεται από την ιστοσελίδα: Η ζωγράφος Betty Ryan και η Άνδρος (μονοτονισμένο και με τα αρχικώς λατινογραμμένα ονόματα μεταγραμμένα από τον υποφαινόμενο).

















Επίσης, από την Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών, 28-3-2014:

*Η Αμερικανίδα που λάτρεψε την Άνδρο*

Ο Χένρι Μίλερ της αφιέρωσε τον «Κολοσσό του Μαρουσιού». Το καλλιτεχνικό Παρίσι του '30 ήταν το σπίτι της. Κι αυτή ερωτεύτηκε την Ελλάδα, που την πρωτο­επισκέφτηκε το 1933, επηρεάστηκε από το φως της και δώρισε έργα της στην Καΐρειο Βιβλιοθήκη.

*Της Βασιλικής Τζεβελέκου*

Η Μπέτι Ράιαν γεννήθηκε στη Νέα Υόρκη πριν από 100 χρόνια (19/8/1914). Κόρη εύπορης οικογένειας, λάτρεψε τα ταξίδια, την τέχνη και την Ελλάδα από την πρώτη επίσκεψή της, το 1933. Ερωτεύτηκε το ελληνικό φως και την Άνδρο, όπου έζησε τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια της ζωής της. Γαλουχήθηκε καλλιτεχνικά στο Παρίσι του ’30 και ήρθε σε επαφή με όλα τα μυθικά πρόσωπα της τέχνης: Κλέε, Καντίνσκι, Νταλί, Σαγκάλ, Τζακομέτι, Ντισάν… Όλοι προσωπικοί της φίλοι, όπως και ο συμπατριώτης της Χένρι Μίλερ, που της αφιέρωσε τον «Κολοσσό του Μαρουσιού». Σε γράμμα του τη δεκαετία του ’70 της έγραφε «… συνέχισε (δεν χρειάζεται να σ' το πω) τη ζωγραφική και τη δική σου εξωτική ζωή. Είσαι ανάμεσα στους ευλογημένους».

Η παθιασμένη Μπέτι Ράιαν (1914-2003) αναζήτησε την περιπέτεια των χρωμάτων στο ταξίδι της τέχνης, ως εσωτερική ανάγκη και προσωπική απόλαυση. Οι φίλοι της την περιγράφουν αξιαγάπητη, ανεξάρτητη, με ευρεία μόρφωση -μιλούσε γαλλικά, ρωσικά και κινεζικά- αλλά και μοναχική γυναίκα που ζωγράφιζε διαρκώς. «Μια μέρα δεν είναι μέρα για μένα αν δεν περάσω κάποιες ώρες στο ατελιέ. Όπου μπορώ, αρνούμαι τις προσκλήσεις και κλείνομαι στο ατελιέ μου».

Λίγοι ωστόσο γνωρίζουν την ίδια και το έργο της. Ακόμα και οι ειδικοί της τέχνης. Γι' αυτό κι έρχεται σαν ευλογία η έκθεση «Το Χρώμα της Σιωπής. Η ζωγράφος Betty Ryan και η Άνδρος». Διοργανώνεται φυσικά στην Ανδρο υπό την αιγίδα του δήμου και με πρωτοβουλία ανθρώπων που τη γνώρισαν. Θα φιλοξενηθεί στο Μουσείο Σύγχρονης Τέχνης του Ιδρύματος Βασίλη και Ελίζας Γουλανδρή (6 Απριλίου-26 Μαΐου) και στη συνέχεια στην Καΐρειο Βιβλιοθήκη στη Χώρα (4 Ιουλίου-13 Αυγούστου). Εκεί όπου η ίδια δώρισε το 1998, όταν έφυγε μόνιμα πλέον για την Αμερική, περίπου 40 έργα της, προσωπικά της αντικείμενα, έργα του Hans Reichel, την αλληλογραφία της με τον Χένρι Μίλερ, τον Λόρενς Ντάρελ, κ.ά.

«Ανταποκρίθηκα αμέσως στην πρόταση, καθώς αυτή η γυναίκα είναι σημαντικό πνευματικό απόκτημα για το νησί και πρέπει να ενισχυθεί με κάθε τρόπο. Αισθάνθηκε αυτό που η Ελλάδα προσέφερε σε όλους τους καλλιτέχνες, το φως» είπε ο Κυριάκος Κουτσομάλλης, διευθυντής του Μουσείου Γουλανδρή.

Στην έκθεση θα φιλοξενηθούν 80 έργα, προσωπικά αντικείμενα, σπάνιες φωτογραφίες, αλλά και απόσπασμα από ένα χαμένο ντοκιμαντέρ [στδ.: βλ. παρακάτω]. «Έχουμε την τύχη να διαθέτουμε αυτό το σπάνιο απόσπασμα που γυρίστηκε πριν αναχωρήσει για την Αμερική και τη μουσική έχει γράψει η Ελένη Καραΐνδρου. Έγινε από μια γερμανική εταιρεία παραγωγής που πτώχευσε» είπε ο Δημοσθένης Κονάρης, πρώην πρόεδρος των Ανδρίων Επιστημόνων και μέλος του Συλλόγου «Οι Φίλοι της Betty Ryan».

Κυκλοφόρησε λεύκωμα-κατάλογος από τις εκδόσεις «Gutenberg» σε επιμέλεια του Γιάννη Μάμαη με χορηγία του Ιδρύματος Βασίλη και Ελίζας Γουλανδρή. Περιλαμβάνει αναπαραγωγές των έργων και κείμενα των Ελεάνας Μαργαρίτη, Μαρίνας Καραγάτση (προσωπική φίλη της και η γυναίκα που της γνώρισε την Άνδρο), Σουζάνα Πράισμεν κ.ά.

Ο Χανς Χόφμαν ήταν ο πρώτος δάσκαλός της στη ζωγραφική. Ο πίνακας του El Greco «Άποψη του Τολέδου» (1599) που βλέπει το 1928 στο Μητροπολιτικό Μουσείο της Νέας Υόρκης την επηρεάζει. «Για πρώτη φορά ένιωσα βαθιά μέσα μου ότι στην τέχνη εμπεριέχεται το στοιχείο του θαύματος». Στο Παρίσι του ’30 γράφεται στην Academie Ozenfant των Amedee Ozenfant και Le Corbusier. Το 1933 ταξιδεύει στην Ελλάδα κι αντί για τρεις εβδομάδες μένει 6 μήνες. «Ποτέ δεν συνήλθα από τη λάμψη που με χτύπησε σε εκείνο το πρώτο μου ταξίδι στην Ελλάδα», θα πει. Επιστρέφει στο Παρίσι και μετακομίζει στη Villa Seurat, όπου μεταξύ άλλων γνωρίζει τον Γερμανό Hans Reichel, τον οποίο θεωρεί καταλύτη για το έργο της. Με το ξέσπασμα του Β΄Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου φεύγει για την Αμερική κι επιστρέφει στην Ευρώπη το ’60. Το ’70 θα γνωρίσει τον Δημήτρη Πολέμη και θα ζήσει για σχεδόν 30 χρόνια σ' ένα από τα σπίτια του στα Απατούρια, που θα γίνει και δικό της.
[...]

Το εξαιρετικό ντοκιμαντέρ που γυρίστηκε από δύο Γερμανίδες φίλες της Μπέτι Ράιαν, την Άρλιντ Σμιντ (Arlind Schmidt) και τη Χάιντρουν Μπραντ (Heidrun Brandt, πρώην σύζυγο του σκηνοθέτη Νίκου Περάκη) έχει τίτλο _*Catching Lines: An Unfinished Conversation with Betty Ryan*_ και θα προβάλλεται στη διάρκεια της έκθεσης (και από μια απίθανη σύμπτωση, είχα την τύχη να βοηθήσω αφιλοκερδώς στον υποτιτλισμό του πέρυσι). Περιλαμβάνει αποσπάσματα από συνεντεύξεις της Ράιαν λίγο πριν φύγει από την Άνδρο το 1998 και στιγμιότυπα από το τελευταίο ταξίδι που έκανε στο Παρίσι —στις αγριοφράουλες της νιότης της— καθ’ οδόν προς την τελευταία κατοικία της στις ΗΠΑ. Καταλήγει με την Μπέτι Ράιαν, διαισθανόμενη ότι πλησίαζε το τέλος, να διαβάζει από ένα άρθρο που είχε γράψει το 1993 στη μνήμη του Άλφρεντ Περλέ* (Alfred Perlès), στο λογοτεχνικό περιοδικό _Deus Loci _το οποίο εξέδιδε η International Lawrence Durrell Society, το ερώτημα που του είχε απευθύνει τότε: 

*"Dear Fred, are you in Devachan** with Henry or playing chess with your Paris friend Reichel in Paradise? 
Let me have a message, so that I shall know how to pack."
*
(Devachan = pre-stage to Nirvana)

* Τσεχοεβραϊκής καταγωγής, γεννημένος στην Αυστρία, έζησε στο Παρίσι, στο Κλισί, στη Βρετανία και στις ΗΠΑ· άραγε πώς να προφέρεται -άρα και να μεταγράφεται κατάλληλα- το όνομά του;


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2014)

...
Μερικές φωτογραφίες στα νιάτα της, την εποχή που πρωτοεπισκέφτηκε την Ελλάδα, την Πελοπόννησο το 1933-34, όπου —ενώ πήγε για μια εικοσαήμερη εκπαιδευτική εκδρομή με τον Οζανφάν και τους μαθητές του— τελικά έμεινε έξι μήνες, μαγεμένη από την Ολυμπία που περιέγραφε στον Μίλερ και από το φως του τόπου:
















κι άλλες τρεις από τα ύστερα, η τρίτη το 1989 στο Παρίσι:












1, 2, 3, 4: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Betty-Ryan/255711477941966
5, 6: http://androsfilm.blogspot.gr/2014/03/betty-ryan.html


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2014)

Απατούρια, Μοναστήρι της Αγίας Μαρίνας, 1995
Λάδι σε μουσαμά, 62,5 x 80 εκ. Ιδιωτική συλλογή







Το σπίτι του Ρεμί, 1990
Λάδι σε μουσαμά, Ιδιωτική συλλογή​






Καλοκαίρι στ' Απατούρια, 1981
Λάδι σε μουσαμά, 69 χ 87 εκ. Ιδιωτική συλλογή

​





Χωρίς τίτλο, 1997
Υδατογραφία σε χαρτί, 24 χ 32 εκ.
Συλλογή Καϊρείου Βιβλιοθήκης







Χωρίς τίτλο, χρονολογία άγνωστη
Μελάνι και γκουάς σε χαρτί, Συλλογή Καϊρείου Βιβλιοθήκης

​





Χωρίς τίτλο (Woodstock), 1984
Λάδι σε μουσαμά, 40 χ 46 εκ. Ιδιωτική συλλογή​
Οι ελαιογραφίες είναι εμπνευσμένες από την κοιλάδα στα Απατούρια και τα σπίτια στον Άγιο Πέτρο. Απεικονίζουν το πραγματικό τοπίο με μια αίσθηση τάξης και αξιοπρέπειας, και τα ζώα που τόσο αγαπά, σκύλοι, γάτες, γάιδαροι, έχουν τη δική τους οντότητα που συχνά αντικαθιστά την ανάγκη της ανθρώπινης παρουσίας. Το φως της δεν είναι το εκτυφλωτικό φως που διαλύει τα πάντα στο πέρασμά του, αλλά το φως που «βγαίνει μέσα από τη γη» και χαρίζει ηρεμία με τις γήινες αποχρώσεις του.
http://www.gavrio.gr/eidisi.php?id=124


“It was there, in Olympia, where I had this deep experience...”
“I decided to learn Greek and would not speak a word unless I knew it perfectly...”
"The magic light has never left me since, it seemed to come out of the earth.. "
_~ Betty Ryan_


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2014)

Λάμπρυνε πολλαπλά τη μέρα μου. Το φως του να 'χεις!


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2014)

Η αφιέρωση στο_ Max and the white Phagocytes _του Χένρι Μίλερ:_

“To BETTY RYAN 
Securely enthroned in her own cathedral of light and space"

«Στην Μπέτι Ράιαν
Ενθρονισμένη στον δικό της καθεδρικό φωτός και χώρου»

_







Η αφιέρωση στο _Sentiments limitrophes _του Alfred Perlès_:

“Ces anciens souvenirs, ressuscités de limbes d`une époque morte, je les redédie à Betty Ryan, ma bonne fée, jadis du terrain privilégié de Villa Seurat” ~Fred_

_«Αυτές τις παμπάλαιες αναμνήσεις, που αναστήθηκαν από τη λήθη μιας νεκρής εποχής, τις αφιερώνω ξανά στην καλή μου νεράιδα την Μπέτι Ράιαν, που άλλοτε ανήκε στον προνομιούχο χώρο της Βιλά Σερά.»

_



_
_

"Shortly before his death, Miller dedicates the Colossus of Maroussi to Betty Ryan in a letter.
In one of his last letters, Henry Miller refers to her: '...keep on painting ... you are among the blessed ones'."


"Ryan-esque silence is deep, much deeper than the usual silence of this century's painters... *It is the silence of nature itself*." 

_La Dame d'Andros_, Bertrand Mathieu


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2014)

...
Miller: Oh, Betty Ryan! What an adorable creature!

Brassai: Reichel was madly in love with her.

Miller: Who wasn't in love with her? She was so beautiful, so attractive. She had such a sweet voice. And since I also loved her, Reichel became madly jealous. He started to hate me. One day he even tried to kill me. Poor Reichel! That was the only subject of discord between us. Go on.

Brassai: Betty Ryan was an ethereal, unreal creature, lost in her dreams. Touched by Reichel's devotion, she sometimes bought him a canvas, but her feelings for him went no further.

http://books.google.gr/books?id=g5LKT_99nusC&pg=PA44#v=onepage&q&f=false

_
Henry Miller, Happy Rock_, by Brassaï


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2014)

...





"Once in Greece, it was a time before I came upon the spot which matched my mental picture of where I must live. 
Found, it was love at first sight. And the love affair has but grown over the twenty-five years I have been wedded to this house on a high hill on Andros... Those late years have been the best."

~ Betty Ryan

«Όταν ήρθα στην Ελλάδα ήταν ζήτημα χρόνου να βρω το μέρος που ταιριάζει στην εικόνα που είχα για το πού πρέπει να ζήσω. 
Το βρήκα. Ήταν έρωτας με την πρώτη ματιά. Κι ο έρωτας μεγάλωνε στα είκοσι πέντε χρόνια που είχα παντρευτεί αυτό το σπίτι σ' έναν ψηλό λόφο στην Άνδρο... Αυτά τα τελευταία χρόνια ήταν τα καλύτερα.»

Η μετάφραση του αποσπάσματος δεν είναι δική μου.





πόστερ από την έκθεση στην Άνδρο​


----------

